# TT - Singlespeedentjungferung an der Alten Veste



## Altitude (22. Oktober 2004)

Grund: Frazer erster eigener Singlespeeder
Wann: Sonntag, 24.10. um 11.00 Uhr
Wo: Alte Veste, Fädd, Zirndorf

Wer: Frazer, Altitude, und wer noch will


----------



## Frazer (22. Oktober 2004)

Des wird a Spass.... ich werd auf jeden Fall viel Werkzeug mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mox (22. Oktober 2004)

Singlespeeder?? erklärt mir mal =)

darf man mit seinem CC-Bike auch mit ??


----------



## Altitude (22. Oktober 2004)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> Singlespeeder?? erklärt mir mal =)
> 
> darf man mit seinem CC-Bike auch mit ??



klar, ich bring den Saitenschneider und den Schraubenzieher mit...


----------



## mox (23. Oktober 2004)

dann komm ich halt nicht


----------



## TortureKing (23. Oktober 2004)

So ist leider familientechnisch nicht drin ...


----------



## Frazer (23. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> So ist leider familientechnisch nicht drin ...




Schade    ... naja, beim nächsten Mal   


@mox

klar darfste mit


----------



## mox (23. Oktober 2004)

jippy   

und was ist ein Single-Speeder?


----------



## blacksurf (23. Oktober 2004)

@mox

kuck mal : www.peterhorsch.de


Blacksurf


----------



## mox (24. Oktober 2004)

na dann sagt doch, dass das ein komplett ungefedertes Rad ist 

Wo an der Veste trefft ihr euch immer? hinten bei dem Graben, wo früher die Dirt-Strecke war,
oder direkt am Turm, bzw. an dem Parkplatz ?


----------



## Beelzebub (24. Oktober 2004)

direkt am turm oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mox (24. Oktober 2004)

Die Fahrt war echt richtig lustig,
am Ende war ich zwar schon ganzschön kaputt, sowas bin ich halt net gewöhnt,
aber mir hat es Spaß gemacht, gerne wieder


----------



## Beelzebub (24. Oktober 2004)

gerade heimgekommen und schon wieder ne fluppe im mund!!!!!

der frazer und der alti liegen sicher schon länger auf dem sofa wenn ich das hier tippe , und der mox weilt auch noch unter den lebenden 

schöne runde hat unser vestenmann uns wieder gezeigt  

ich hatte ja noch ein kleines stück mehr zum abspulen. auf dem rückweg bin ich noch beim owandner seiner hausmesse vorbei und hab mit rouladen und ein bierchen gegönnt. am heimweg ist mir mein tee in eibach ausgegangen, und zum schluss musste ich mich nochmal selbstkasteien. der kappelberg war so verlockend, und außerdem ist da oben ne tanke wo ich doch noch kippen brauchte  

summasummarum:  80.73km bei nem 19,7 schnitt. gut davon warn gute 40km am kanal entlang.
ich glaub sowas brauch ich öfters


----------



## Frazer (24. Oktober 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> der frazer und der alti liegen sicher schon länger auf dem sofa wenn ich das hier tippe




Gut erkannt    ... musste nochmal ne Stunde Schlaf nachholen...   

Soooo und nu hab ich mir nochmal meinen Steuersatz angeguggt, ich glaub ich brauch wirklich nen Neuen   
Einmal wenn ich was schraube, dann funzts halt net....    ... sollt mich wohl doch lieber meinen Servern zuwenden, davon hab ich mehr Ahnung


----------



## mox (24. Oktober 2004)

Ja ich lebe noch, aber das nächste mal schlaf ich vorher länger und geh nicht erst um 3 Uhr ins Bett.
Jetzt wo ihr das hier schreibt, könnte das die Ursache für meine Kopfschmerzen gewesen sein.
Aber sowas müssen wir öfter machen, die Strecke fand ich richtig lustig, schön abwechslungsreich (nur das am Ende, dieses Siedlungsstück müsste man irgendwie überbrücken, da brennt die Sonne so  ) und ich fühl mich fitt wie ein Turnschuh


----------



## Altitude (25. Oktober 2004)

so, etz schmier ich alt auch mal mein Senf aufs Weckla...

gegen 10.30 bekam ich einen Anruf vom Murat: "Alder haste Pedal...kann sonst net treten"...Klar, kein Problmen - noch schnell im Keller ein paar tiefergelegte Pedale im schicken Galatasary-Design herausgekramt...

...ich wollt mich grad auf Hillary schwinden, vibrierts schon wieder in der Trikotasche - wieder der Murat - "Alder, *******ndreck...die Arsch von Steuersatz hat sich grad verabschiedet...fahr mit Dönerschlampe...äh Dänenschlampe"...

Ok, aufm Weg zur Veste fällt mir auf der anderen Kanalseite eine bekannte Siluette ins Blickfeld...unser Beelze...aber irgendwie auf der falschen Seite vom Kanal...gottseidank führt der Aufgrund der Gezeiten heute Niedrigwasser...oben an der Veste sticht mit einem Affenzahn der Obi von Cosmic mit seinem Surly aus dem Unterholz...Mei des wird a Spaß....von Oben hör ich ein leises "Seid Ihr Die aus dem IBC-Forum???" und der "kleine" MOX trifft noch zu uns...dem mussten wir erst mal erklären, was ein Singlespeeder ist...nachdem dann der Murat mit schleifenden Frontspeuler vom konkret tiefergelegten 3er nach 16 M inuten Verspätung angerauscht kam...und er sich "Waldfein" gemacht hat...konnten wir losfahren .... Beelze war kurz davor die Züge der Dänenschlampe zu kappen, denn eigentlich wollten wir Murats "Singelspeedentjungferung" zelebrieren...

...nach der ersten "schönen" Abfahrt hörte ich schon ein befridigtes "des ist die beste Abfahrt in dem Wald" von Obi....wir schlängelten uns mit unseren Ein-/Mehrgängern durch die üblichen Trails in Richtung Forsthaus weiter....

...nach ca. ner Stunde machten wir uns auf den Weg in Richtung Cadolzburg...mit einen Affenzahn gings die "Hr._Maier-prellt-sich-die-Schulter-Abfahrt" runter und mitten in der Abfahrt kam uns eine Horde Biker den Berg hochgeschossen...die üblichen Verdächtigen der Fürth-Fit****er-Szene...der Luggi, des Fuchsa und so weiter - die meißtn aufm Crosser....MOX war begeistert...

In Egersdorf trennte sich der OBI von uns und machte sich auf den Heimweg Richtung "Schweiner mit Klos"....

den längeren Anstieg zum Druidenstein durften wir mit Gegenwindmeißtern, wobei die Singelspeeder meißtens die Führungsarbeit  übernommen hatten...******* war der Beelze fit...ich bin fett ....

nach einigen Spielereien am Duridenstein und der Feststellung, daß mein Lieblingshohlweg nicht mehr den Kick wie früher bringt...gings wieder zurück...

nach einem kurzen heftigen Anstieg, bei dem der Murat einen kurzen "Fit****eranfall" hatte und mein "links, links" tacktisch überhörte...wurden wir mit einem "Hab mich schon gefragt welche Luschen den Berg net schaffen" vom Hartl (Cosmic) begrüßt...er mußte den Kommentar dann aber wieder zurückziehen, nachdem er unsere Singlespeeder erblickte...nach einem kurzen Small-Talk trennten sich unsere Wege wieder und wir gelangten mit einigen Schlammpackungen zurück nach Cadolzburg...nachdem wir uns in einem Neubaugebiet noch verfahren hatten...Mox langsam an seine Grenzen stieß...und ich kurzzeitig den Punch in meinen Beinen vermisste...machten wir uns auf den kürzesten Weg zurück zur Veste...in Unterführberg trennte sich Mox von uns, Murat radelte seinen letzten Berg zum 3er hoch...Beelze fuhr weiter zur Hausmesse...und ich ging duschen...

...war geil und mim Singlespeeder echt ein Erlebnis....


----------



## Coffee (25. Oktober 2004)

nee oder? der Murat ist doch nciht etwa an seiner ssp ausfahrt mit dem schalter gefahren? sowas gehört bestraft!!! ich hoffe ihr habt ihm umgehend von sämlicher schaltung am rad befreit??? NEIN? nadann gibbet für die mitfahrer ebenfalls eine strafe. Wartet nur den pizzaplauder ab   

@ murat aka frazer,
sind die lagerschalen schon eingelaufen? also will heissen, wahrscheinlich die kugelabdrücke bereits tief eingeprägt? oder sind nur die kugeln kaputt gegangen? wenn du wieder jemanden zum einauspressen brauchst, bitte melden.


grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (25. Oktober 2004)

@Murat: Also mich würde echt mal interessieren was Du gemacht hast. steuersätze hielt ich bisher immer für echt robust. 

Aber hat sich nicht shclecht angehört das Gefahre.


----------



## blacksurf (25. Oktober 2004)

wie Singlespeeder-Entjungferung ohne Singlespeeder  
das hat Folgen
mindestens eine Runde ist fällig am Pizzaplauderer *lach*

Blacksurf


----------



## Altitude (25. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> @Murat: Also mich würde echt mal interessieren was Du gemacht hast. steuersätze hielt ich bisher immer für echt robust.



Na ja - nach Fest kommt AB


----------



## harry kroll (25. Oktober 2004)

na da ging es ja lustig bei euch zu. bei uns weniger, haben gestern heftigen unfall. an der rechten schulter alle sehnen ab. aber das wird uns am 01.11.04 nicht abhalten zu biken.

ciao harry


----------



## Frazer (25. Oktober 2004)

Jaaaaaa, ich schäm mich ja scho   


Ich hab mir des etz gestern abend nochmal zu Gemüte geführt und mir den Steuersatz eingehend angeschaut. So mal zur Darstellung der Lage:

am unteren Steuersatz hat es mir den Kugel-Ring, der ja zwischen 2 Schalen gelagert wird, genau zwischen diesen beiden rausgedrückt. Und des schaut nimmer so wirklich appetitlich aus     naja, ich habs zumindest scho auseinander genommen und hab gesehen, dass ich dabei diesen Kugel-Ring zerschossen hab, der ist auf einer Seite völlig zerschoben.

Fazit:
ich brauch nen neuen Schraubsteuersatz   


@manic

ich war auch immer der Meinung, die Dinger halten was aus, aber ich bin auch immer wieder begeistert, was ich so alles kaputt bekomme.   


Ich bin nur froh, dass sich des Teil net erst auf irgend nem Trail zerlegt hat, des hätt u.U. böse enden können....


----------



## Frazer (25. Oktober 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> na da ging es ja lustig bei euch zu. bei uns weniger, haben gestern heftigen unfall. an der rechten schulter alle sehnen ab. aber das wird uns am 01.11.04 nicht abhalten zu biken.
> 
> ciao harry




details, please !


Wer hatte nen Unfall?


----------



## Altitude (25. Oktober 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> dass ich dabei diesen Kugel-Ring zerschossen hab
> 
> ich brauch nen neuen Schraubsteuersatz



deswegen brauchst Du keinen neuen Steuersatz...fahr mit dem "zerstörten" Kugelring zum Luggi und lass Dir nen neuen geben...ist billiger und geht schneller
 

@Harry 
Sag dem *Markus *  gute Besserung!


----------



## Frazer (25. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> deswegen brauchst Du keinen neuen Steuersatz...fahr mit dem "zerstörten" Kugelring zum Luggi und lass Dir nen neuen geben...ist billiger und geht schneller




Auch ne Idee...    ... wenn ich Dich nicht hätte


----------



## blacksurf (25. Oktober 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> na da ging es ja lustig bei euch zu. bei uns weniger, haben gestern heftigen unfall. an der rechten schulter alle sehnen ab. aber das wird uns am 01.11.04 nicht abhalten zu biken.
> 
> ciao harry



args Harry was machst du für Sachen   

Blacksurf wünscht gute Besserung!


----------



## Coffee (25. Oktober 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> na da ging es ja lustig bei euch zu. bei uns weniger, haben gestern heftigen unfall. an der rechten schulter alle sehnen ab. aber das wird uns am 01.11.04 nicht abhalten zu biken.
> 
> ciao harry



autsch, was machst du dnen für sachen ;-( gute besserung

offee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (25. Oktober 2004)

muß mal kurz eure Befürchtungen dämpfen:

*dem Harry gehts gut* 

seinen Mitbiker/Kollegen hats die Schulter zerbröselt....


----------



## mox (25. Oktober 2004)

dann dem Mitbiker gute Besserung   

Ja am Ende das Bergauffahren in der Siedlung bei brütender Hitze, Trägerhose, T-Shirt und Wintertrikot war n bischen heftig... das nächste mal weniger anziehen.
Bei dem letzten Aufstieg im Wald ist auch noch meine Kette nach unten geflogen...

aber sonst wars geil, obwohl ich dann doch die 3 30cm hohen Absätze bei der Abfahrt vermisst habe


----------



## Beelzebub (25. Oktober 2004)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> dann dem Mitbiker gute Besserung
> 
> Ja am Ende das Bergauffahren in der Siedlung bei brütender Hitze, Trägerhose, T-Shirt und Wintertrikot war n bischen heftig... das nächste mal weniger anziehen.



nana...... das lag doch eher am selbstgestrickten pulli von mutti den du bis zum druidenstein auch noch anhattest
 

aber bei keinen tropfts so schön unter helm raus als beim alti


----------

